# My poor dog...!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Since Willow came & took a fancy to the dog, the budgies love her too, poor Clover! Now she is bombarded with birds...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Very cute. Just be careful as she can turn in a flash and bite one of them. And dog sliva is toxic to birds


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Very cute. Just be careful as she can turn in a flash and bite one of them. And dog sliva is toxic to birds


I haven't been able to find any written proof that the dog saliva is an issue -I know cats is for sure. 

That picture is too cute Rosie. I guess your dog and Laura's dog have been both taken over..lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I haven't been able to find any written proof that the dog saliva is an issue -I know cats is for sure.
> 
> That picture is too cute Rosie. I guess your dog and Laura's dog have been both taken over..lol


Really.. Either way i wouldn't want any dog licking my birds. Considering all the things dogs do aka drink from the toilet ect. I wont even let the birds near the rabbit for that reason either. Plus i know its a bad idea cause he loves to chew on feathers. Little deamon managed to get ahold of my macaw feather. Even if the sliva isn't toxic i'm sure the dog can kill them easily just be grabing a hold of them.

Cute pic tho. Looks like the budgies found something on his back lol. Could it be bread?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Really.. Either way i wouldn't want any dog licking my birds. Considering all the things dogs do aka drink from the toilet ect.


I agree with that. Licking the bird is not a great idea, plus there is always the instinct to grab. Dog saliva is acctually clearer then ours though...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe... cute pic's reminds me of Ollie he is in love with our dog Pepper 

I have to disagree with all dogs drinking out of the toilet bowl...lol My Pepper has never done it mind you she can't reach it she is to little...hehe


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, I just assumed that it was only cat saliva that was poisonous. And I would never have Clover licking them, I don't think she would dare, shes scared of them more than anything. Oh and Clover is a very docile dog she has never bitten anyone in her life, I extremely doubt very much that she would snap, she treats them with respect.

The thing on her back is egg. While they were on there I bought their fave food out (egg) & placed it on her back so I could take a photo without them flying off LOL


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe... cute pic's reminds me of Ollie he is in love with our dog Pepper
> 
> I have to disagree with all dogs drinking out of the toilet bowl...lol My Pepper has never done it mind you she can't reach it she is to little...hehe


Thanks Laura 

Clover doesn't drink out of the toilet either, never has done. Shes a good girl.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie I have heard that to about the cat saliva I was told dog saliva is cleanier then our's. Pepper is the same way very docile she doesn't even bark ...lol we have had her for 3 years I don't even remember the last time I heard her bark she is so quiet and loving I don't worry about her at all with the birds or the kids, she has never even made an aggressive move towards anyone and believe me Ollie gives her lots of reasons...lol he will sit right in here ear and ring the telephone, like she is suppose to like it...lol she just runs away when he gets to annoying but of course he always has to follow her


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a cute pic  They look like they are enjoying themselves


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a web site that I found, the whole web site was really helpful to me. Here


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photo  I heard that dogs mouths are not as clean as ours. Since we don't lick our well you know


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe... cute pic's reminds me of Ollie he is in love with our dog Pepper
> 
> I have to disagree with all dogs drinking out of the toilet bowl...lol My Pepper has never done it mind you she can't reach it she is to little...hehe


Mine too and she's a huge great dane so she could reach if she wanted to but she wouldn't dare touch the toilet...she's too picky about where her water comes from. She won't ever drink out of her bowl if it wasnt just poured.
Our Roxy is also really calm and is even careful where she steps so she doesn't run over the cat...hehe. Acctually, the cat bullies her around and there is a 120 pound difference..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cute photo!!!  Both our dogs are good with the birds.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Ollie gives her lots of reasons...lol he will sit right in here ear and ring the telephone, like she is suppose to like it...lol she just runs away when he gets to annoying but of course he always has to follow her


LOL!! Ollie really needs to get another chat up line.........oh, get it...line, telephone line, chat up line.......oh ok. I'll take a pill.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

birdboykaufman said:


> Here is a web site that I found, the whole web site was really helpful to me. Here


That is were I read it from, that it wasn't good for birds


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> That is were I read it from, that it wasn't good for birds



The intent of that website is to dicourage people from having their birds around dogs and cats. Cat saliva is toxic and MOST cats would love to catch a bird. Dogs can snap depending on their personality. I have not found any real proof that dog saliva is toxic but I do know cat saliva is.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well Either way there is still a risk of danger. Lots more if it was a cat as its natural thing to kill birds but there are also bird dogs that will go after birds too. Just be careful. Like i said before very cute picture


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hmmm i think a lot of that site is scaremongering...
my family has always kept many kinds of animals together and never had an accident.. i even had a wild tiel that had a broken wing once, i kept it in a small aviary on the verandah and cared for it till it got better and flew away.. the cage was always open, and we had 3 farm cats, a jack Russell terrier and numerous border collies we used to breed.... all of which were well fed, well exercised and had lots of attention-the most important part..
i agree that a well fed cat is less likely to hunt, and that you should be cautious having birds and other animals around together, but to that extreme?
my tiel loves my eldest dog, she even preens him... and is healthy!
my dog is well trained, but i know of few people willing to give up as much time, effort and money as i did to get a dog who is able to be trusted around small children and small animals alike...
he is almost 8 years old and will not retaliate to violence from anything small (children, cats, birds, small dogs, ferrets) when such an attack happens, he comes to me and is trained to jump op on to my shoulders... he is a big dog, but knows just the right way to stand, distributing his weight evenly...
i once had a shocked parent watch as her 2 year old ran up to my dog in a park and punched him square in the nose, to which Garm yelped and jumped into my arms...
i guess my point is, take care, but just remember its the owner who makes it work with a lot of effort (possibly unending) and the knowledge to realise when you should trust or not trust!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute pic. 

Some dogs, like hunting breeds, terriers, high-strung dogs, and puppies are more likely to catch a bird, because they have a higher prey drive. Herding dogs etc are less likely. I would still never allow any dog around a bird, their instincts are still there, and they could grab it in an instant. They could also harm the bird without meaning to. I would assume dog saliva may not be as bad as cat saliva, but I would still think it would be dangerous.

My dog is too insane to be let near the birds, but once a budgie escaped her cage and the dog stood near it and kept it safe until I picked it up. So I don't think she'ld hurt them, but she always runs around barking her head off.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i agree that a well fed cat is less likely to hunt, and that you should be cautious having birds and other animals around together, but to that extreme?



Ok...ALL dogs, cats and birds are different. My dog is 120+ pounds and thinks she can fit on your lap. She doesn't chase anything and gets bullied by my mom's cat. :blink: If you know them and trust them then it's one thing but I just want to say feeding the cat more does not make it's instinct to hunt less likely. We had a cat that was best friends with one of my budgies and wouldn't touch her at all and we now have a cat that would attack a budgie if given the chance. Let's just say I am glad I don't live there.




Sorry Rosie..I guess we are getting a bit off topic. :blush:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well more what i meant was a cat who is 'friends' with birds will still be interested in hunting if underfed... not that food reduces instinct, just that a fat cat is generally a lazy cat


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess sometimes fat cats are lazy. My cat sugar is 25 pounds but he can catch a mouse no problem  . Pretty good for a fat cat who is 13 years old.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I guess sometimes fat cats are lazy. My cat sugar is 25 pounds but he can catch a mouse no problem  . Pretty good for a fat cat who is 13 years old.


hehe yeah ... i would trust a cat less than a dog, but not any dog, just mine...
i have a dog who will catch rats in my birdroom, but completely ignore the budgies...
its all down to the individual animal, and how much time and effort the owner is willing to give up for the cause...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> its all down to the individual animal, and how much time and effort the owner is willing to give up for the cause...


Perfectly said.


----------

